# Are You An Optimist Or A Pessimist?



## Gillian M (Dec 25, 2015)

"A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty." 

Winston Churchill.


Which one are you? Am asking, although I am quite sure that a large majority are going to say "I'm an optimist."


----------



## MPRC (Dec 25, 2015)

Me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 25, 2015)

I am neither.
I am a realist (mostly).
Some things are good.
Some things are not good.
Most things are somewhere in the middle with good and bad aspects. 
i am Grey.


----------



## leigti (Dec 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am neither.
> I am a realist (mostly).
> Some things are good.
> Some things are not good.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Dec 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am neither.
> I am a realist (mostly).
> Some things are good.
> Some things are not good.
> ...





leigti said:


> Me too.


Me three


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 25, 2015)

Me four !


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 25, 2015)

Me five.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2015)

Neither.
A realist also.
Stuff happens.
Make the best of it.


----------



## Pearly (Dec 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> "A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty."
> 
> Winston Churchill.
> 
> ...


I am PROACTIVE, like to be ready to counteract issues as soon as they arise rather than knee jerk reacting, does that make me a pessimist? Which one are you Gillian?


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

Pearly said:


> I am PROACTIVE, like to be ready to counteract issues as soon as they arise rather than knee jerk reacting, does that make me a pessimist? Which one are you Gillian?


Hello! I am a *VERY* realistic person, and do not "dream'" so as to say. 

No, you do not seem to be a pessimist.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh, I dream.
I'm also ready to have my dreams crushed...Or not.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! I am a *VERY* realistic person, and do not "dream'" so as to say.
> 
> No, you do not seem to be a pessimist.




I don't dream either. I plan.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I don't dream either. I plan.


That's exactly what I do. I plan things for each and every day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2015)

Crushed dreams build character.


----------



## teresaf (Dec 28, 2015)

Optimist... My husband is a 'negative Nellie' so a pessimist.
We are a good team.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, I dream.
> I'm also ready to have my dreams crushed...Or not.


Lucky you if you "dream!"  Touch wood as is said. Am just not able to "dream." Am too realistic.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Optimist... My husband is a 'negative Nellie' so a pessimist.
> We are a good team.


That would somehow balance things.


----------



## Foursteels (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's a test that will help us decide:

http://www.playbuzz.com/jennifers/are-you-an-optimist-a-pessimist-or-a-realist

I'm apparently a pessimist! At least I'm not disappointed when things don't turn out right for me...I just expect it and deal with it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> "A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty."
> 
> Winston Churchill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearly (Dec 28, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> Here's a test that will help us decide:
> 
> http://www.playbuzz.com/jennifers/are-you-an-optimist-a-pessimist-or-a-realist


Ok seriously according to this quiz I'm supposed to be a "true optimist at heart".... I.... don't know!.... Like to plan and always have a "plan B" up as leave... but what do I know? Maybe I am! And yes! I do DREAM! Always have. The only time in my life I was not able to dream was the most miserable time for me. Maybe I should describe myself as a dreamer, forget the optimist/pessimist


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 160239


I trust 0.0000000000001% of the people I know/meet! Therefore the above saying does not worry me.


----------



## Pearly (Dec 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I trust 0.0000000000001% of the people I know/meet! Therefore the above saying does not worry me.


That is very low percentage of trust in humanity Gillian. I have to say that I've been disappointed so many times by people but still tend to give the benefit of the doubt. I hope you meet more trustworthy people in your life's path my Friend


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

Pearly said:


> That is very low percentage of trust in humanity Gillian. I have to say that I've been disappointed so many times by people but still tend to give the benefit of the doubt. I hope you meet more trustworthy people in your life's path my Friend


I do know what you mean but that also depends on one's personality/character. I for one am extremely *sensitive*  and if get hurt, angered, disappointed, then the person concerned is in for *real* *trouble*. 

Thanks your kind words which I appreciate.


----------



## Pearly (Dec 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I do know what you mean but that also depends on one's personality/character. I for one am extremely *sensitive*  and if get hurt, angered, disappointed, then the person concerned is in for *real* *trouble*.
> 
> Thanks your kind words which I appreciate.


You mean to say you are "vindictive"? Eh, nah! You couldn't be! Your posts are full of love and kindness


----------



## dmmj (Dec 28, 2015)

some people look at the glass half empty others look at half full. I look at the same glass and say who the hell's been drinking all my water?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 28, 2015)

dmmj said:


> some people look at the glass half empty others look at half full. I look at the same glass and say who the hell's been drinking all my water?



If you took the test and got 'realist', I don't think you'd be drinking _that_ "water".


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

jaizei said:


> If you took the test and got 'realist', I don't think you'd be drinking _that_ "water".


I did take the test and to be honest I turned out to be a pessimist!  hmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 28, 2015)

Pearly said:


> You mean to say you are "vindictive"? Eh, nah! You couldn't be! Your posts are full of love and kindness


GOD knows if I'm vindictive or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> GOD knows if I'm vindictive or not.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 29, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll keep that in mind.


Hmmmmmmm.


----------

